# Another Cyp. acaule



## Clark (Jul 3, 2012)

Out of season here. These are from May 2012. 
During winter, the treeline that these are located, is visible from the upstairs window.




























Another native of New Jersey

Northern Water Snake








The snakes are about 30 west of us.
There were three, but my lens is terrible at depth of field.
I know they don't look like the images on google. They were ID by volunteers in the park.

Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

Were those Cyps at Cheesequake?


----------



## Clark (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes Eric.
Thank the maker we were able to enjoy them when we did.
That colony is a disaster now.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

What happened!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope it wasn't too bad up your way Clark...

It is cool to see Cyps on the very eves of NYC still doing their thing. In some ways I really miss the greater NYC area since it is full of botanical surprises. NJ gets a bum wrap all too often and yet is home to tons of natural treasures - the eastern outpost of the Poconos, the Pine Barrens, the Great Swamp, the Delaware Water Gap, the beaches of Cape May...just to mention a few. I'm sure it keeps you busy photographing!


----------



## Clark (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Tom.
Tuckerton had 81mph winds. Just plain nasty.
Nothing by us.

High Point and the Pine Barrens still has acaule. But these were close to home.
The snakes came from the Great Swamp. Went to go capture a new sub species of leopard frog, but did not go well. Tons of snakes coming out of hibernation.

We go to Pine Barrens tomorrow. Webb's Mill Bog and surrounding area.
First time visit. Maybe we will get lucky.
Got fireworks on the menu tonight...


----------

